# Needing too Rehome You're Hamster?



## debs9019

we are a self-funded, home based rescue/fostering in the east of fife, scotland. The rescue will always try to help with the rescue and re-homing Unwanted Hamsters. whatever the reason it we are more than happy to take them in and find them a loving and forever home. please email as if you want too find out more or have a hamster that needs a new home​
You Can Pm Me On hear Fife only as i don't drive sorry.


----------



## thedogsmother

debs9019 said:


> we are a self-funded, home based rescue/fostering in the east of fife, scotland. The rescue will always try to help with the rescue and re-homing Unwanted Hamsters. whatever the reason it we are more than happy to take them in and find them a loving and forever home. please email as if you want too find out more or have a hamster that needs a new home​
> You Can Pm Me On hear Fife only as i don't drive sorry.


You need a huge pat on the back for what you do, hamsters, like most rodents seem to be very disposable dont they  . Well my three are going nowhere :001_smile:. How many hamsters do you have looking for homes right now?


----------



## debs9019

Thank you  none at the moment, i just have my own Hamsters but there not looking for home's its from my own home that i do that as i keep seen them on gumtree etc


----------



## thedogsmother

debs9019 said:


> Thank you  none at the moment, i just have my own Hamsters but there not looking for home's its from my own home that i do that as i keep seen them on gumtree etc


The trouble is people see cute pics of hamsters and think awwww, go out to pet shops and pretty quickly realise that rodent farm bred hamsters are going to need taming, then they go straight onto the free ad sites, one of my hamsters is an absolute nightmare but I wouldnt swap her for the world, she might not be cuddly but shes a lot of fun. Anyway Im ranting so Im going to go now


----------



## debs9019

Hehe its and i know its soo sad all my hammie that are my own have been ones unwanted ones that no one wants. =[


----------



## celicababe1986

My little one is a biter at the moment (getting better) but I wouldnt rehome her :001_smile:

My daughter on the other hand, well she is learning all the mouth.... can I rehome her :lol:


----------



## debs9019

Hamsters normal bite if you have the smell of food on you're hand, sorry i didn't get the last part saying are you getting rid of her? or not?


----------



## thedogsmother

debs9019 said:


> Hamsters normal bite if you have the smell of food on you're hand, sorry i didn't get the last part saying are you getting rid of her? or not?


I think shes wanting to rehome her human girl, the hamster girl can stay. If you do take humans though I have a boy and a girl and Im willing to deliver them


----------



## celicababe1986

debs9019 said:


> Hamsters normal bite if you have the smell of food on you're hand, sorry i didn't get the last part saying are you getting rid of her? or not?


sorry, no I dont want to rehome my hamster, I was talking about my daughter ( ajoke  )

I thouroughlly wash my hands before handling Melody, and she is getting alot better, only nips every now and then. I think she had no handling before I got her, so its all new to her. :001_smile:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

I had a hamster as a kid called "fang" she even scared the cats! But I loved her her whole life and I swear she enjoyed being nasty to everything that came near which I think is part of why I loved her so much, she was her and not matter how hard we tried she wasn't changing for nothing!

She was brilliant - better than any guard dog


----------



## debs9019

thedogsmother said:


> I think shes wanting to rehome her human girl, the hamster girl can stay. If you do take humans though I have a boy and a girl and Im willing to deliver them


Hehe ohh  Sorry I don't


----------



## purple_x

I would love to do what you do but I wouldn't know where to start setting up my own mini-rescue.
And I doubt I'd ever rehome anything....I'd end up keeping them all!


----------



## debs9019

celicababe1986 said:


> sorry, no I dont want to rehome my hamster, I was talking about my daughter ( ajoke  )
> 
> I thouroughlly wash my hands before handling Melody, and she is getting alot better, only nips every now and then. I think she had no handling before I got her, so its all new to her. :001_smile:


that was the same with all mine, i try get all the hammies tame and used too people before they go too there own homes. :]


----------



## debs9019

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> I had a hamster as a kid called "fang" she even scared the cats! But I loved her her whole life and I swear she enjoyed being nasty to everything that came near which I think is part of why I loved her so much, she was her and not matter how hard we tried she wasn't changing for nothing!
> 
> She was brilliant - better than any guard dog


i know there great Little guys  i wouldn't chance them for the word


----------



## thedogsmother

purple_x said:


> I would love to do what you do but I wouldn't know where to start setting up my own mini-rescue.
> And I doubt I'd ever rehome anything....I'd end up keeping them all!


Yep, thats why I now have 16 rats, 7 gerbils, 3 hamsters, and 10 mice .


----------



## debs9019

purple_x said:


> I would love to do what you do but I wouldn't know where to start setting up my own mini-rescue.
> And I doubt I'd ever rehome anything....I'd end up keeping them all!


Thanks and Hey Purple i know you from Hc the hamster forum! and i emailed the Spca too see if i needed any thing like license or anything but they said no. i want too do it right  and try and give them the best life i can with me Or a new loving home.


----------



## debs9019

thedogsmother said:


> Yep, thats why I now have 16 rats, 7 gerbils, 3 hamsters, and 10 mice .


i have 12 hammies and 4 cats


----------



## thedogsmother

debs9019 said:


> i have 12 hammies and 4 cats


I also have 4 cats and 2 german shepherds


----------



## debs9019

thedogsmother said:


> I also have 4 cats and 2 german shepherds


Show Of


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

I have 9 cats - 10 as of tomorrow , 4 guinea pigs, 3 goldfish, 2 kids and a giant rabbit


----------



## thedogsmother

debs9019 said:


> Show Of


90% of them came temporarily and Im just to soft to let any get rehomed. Ive had to say no more now though, I promised my oh when he said I could keep our youngest gsd who was a foster.


----------



## debs9019

thedogsmother said:


> 90% of them came temporarily and Im just to soft to let any get rehomed. Ive had to say no more now though, I promised my oh when he said I could keep our youngest gsd who was a foster.


i know the feeling how can you not say no too there little Faces


----------



## debs9019

hey is there anybody near by that can maybe Foster? Just in Case if i need anybody?


----------



## niki87

debs9019 said:


> hey is there anybody near by that can maybe Foster? Just in Case if i need anybody?


I can foster in Manchester areas


----------



## debs9019

niki87 said:


> I can foster in Manchester areas


thank's but i need someone near by us well any takers?=]


----------



## Perez894

i have baby hamsters and i have been trying to give them away on craiglist but its hard because i havent been able to give away any can anyone help?


----------



## thedogsmother

Perez894 said:


> i have baby hamsters and i have been trying to give them away on craiglist but its hard because i havent been able to give away any can anyone help?


Did you breed the hamsters deliberatly? If you did and you are struggling to rehome them I would suggest firstly that you dont breed any more. 
If I was in your position I would contact any local rescue organisations who might take them off your hands and rehome them for you, or have you tried contacting your local vets and asking if they will advertise them for you or perhaps take them off your hands. What age are the babies and have you seperated male and female yet? What species of hamster are they? 
I think there are some American members on hamstercentral forum so it might also be worth joining there and asking if anyone can help out. I hope you do manage to find homes for them all.


----------

